# Advertise your army to new comers



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

i thought of an interesting idea of a thread
basically as the title says, to advertise your army so others play it
this can be some fun and help out the new comers at the same time

i personally dont care if you bash other armies to advertise yours better
but dont go overboard with it or it becomes an american political campaign

so advertise away


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Here's my ad:


Dark Eldar: ugly
Necrons: boring
Imperial Guard: wimps
Space Marines: AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin::victory::biggrin:


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

DarKKKKK said:


> i personally dont care if you bash other armies to advertise yours better
> but dont go overboard with it or it becomes an american political campaign


It's three AM. Your children are asleep. There's a phone ringing in the imperial palace. Who do you want answering that phone?

Vote: Salamanders.

We burn the shit out of your enemies without waking the kiddies.


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

That's what the army list forum is for. You can ctitique others lists. You can go out and buy the same models in their lists to play. Get advise from others. Not sure what kind of new thread you are looking at.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

im confused lol


----------



## whocares (Jan 11, 2008)

Deceiver said:


> That's what the army list forum is for. You can ctitique others lists. You can go out and buy the same models in their lists to play. Get advise from others. Not sure what kind of new thread you are looking at.


I don't think that serious advice was the spirit of this thread. I think he wanted to, well, do exactly what he said. Have people make adds for their lists. I think it's original, clever, and funny.

I want to see a poster with pictures of Necrons talking about how they only need an oil change every six billion years.

I want to see Imperial Guard players post about how you can "join the guard, see exotic new places, meet interesting aliens...and be killed by them."

Come on, people! This could be fun!


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

whocares said:


> I don't think that serious advice was the spirit of this thread. I think he wanted to, well, do exactly what he said. Have people make adds for their lists. I think it's original, clever, and funny.
> 
> I want to see a poster with pictures of Necrons talking about how they only need an oil change every six billion years.
> 
> ...


thats right, hes got the spirit to this :mrgreen:


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Space Wolves = Awesome No Matter The Points
Eldar = Awesome If You Have Loads Of Points And Can Make A List For Anyone


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

"Play Slaaneshi Renegades. They've got boobs. You like boobs, don't you?"

'Nuff said.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> "Play Slaaneshi Renegades. They've got boobs. You like boobs, don't you?"
> 
> 'Nuff said.


:laugh: good one


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

"Sick and tired of been shot down by girls, Is body oder a problem for you....

THEN JOIN THE DEATH GUARD... were we are ugly and smell together"



BTW b.o is not a problem for me.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Space marines "for all those unlucky dice rollers"


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

"Ctrl... Alt.... Delete...... Its a Necron way"



"tired dreaming of girls and waking up with feathers in your mouth... Devote your self to slaanesh, Thats how ron jeremy gets the girls "


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

"if carlsberg did Space marines, they would turn to chaos."


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Tired of being massively powerful and kicking everyone's ass? Become an Eldar guardian, we're wimps and we die fast!!!:biggrin:


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

tired of not being able to see in the dark, then join the guard where torches are you main weapon


----------



## Morgal (Sep 26, 2007)

If lossing more troops than your foe brings total and still claiming victory is your style of battle, the guard may be for you...


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Did you fail English? is your vocabulary limited? are you *green*...???? Then Da' Ork boys iz were da party iz...

Join now and recieve a FREE, yes FREE, clapped out pre heresy space marine bike..."

"Hurry while stocks still last................"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

"Is being made of pathetically weak flesh getting you down?
Do you think free-will is a problem for you?
Have you dreamed of stripping down people you don't likes atoms?
Do you like conformity?
Do you think green lava lamps in frames would make good weapons?
Is not serving a star-god causing anxiety?
Did you enjoy the movie 'the Terminator'?
If you answered 'yes' to more than one of these questions I believe we found your dream job! Join the nameless and emotionless legions of the Necrons today!"

Edit: During typing 3 people replied!


----------



## LandRaiderLove (Mar 4, 2008)

HELLO AND WELCOME TO THE IMPERIAL RECRUITMENT OFFICE! JOIN TODAY AND RECIEVE 10% OFF AT IMPERIAL WALLMART, ALSO VETERANS GET FREE ACCESS TO IMPERIAL ODEON CINEMA SCREENS!!! YOUR KIDS WILL LOVE IT!!! AND IF YOU SURVIVE YOUR FIRST 3 MONTHS OF SERVICE YOU WILL BE ELIGIBLE TO WIN A 6000 SUX!! :victory:
terms and conditions apply


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you Emo...... YES... Then Dark eldar is for you..


----------



## jakkie (Dec 21, 2007)

whocares said:


> I don't think that serious advice was the spirit of this thread. I think he wanted to, well, do exactly what he said. Have people make adds for their lists. I think it's original, clever, and funny.
> 
> I want to see a poster with pictures of Necrons talking about how they only need an oil change every six billion years.
> 
> ...


consider it done


i cant put my better picture up


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

thomas2 said:


> "Is being made of pathetically weak flesh getting you down?
> Do you think free-will is a problem for you?
> Have you dreamed of stripping down people you don't likes atoms?
> Do you like conformity?
> ...


Wow, I answered yes to 4 of these questions.


----------



## Stormbolter88 (Dec 18, 2007)

Mistress Big Guns says you WILL play Sisters of Battle (you worm).


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

"Have you considered a sex change, want to be a buff women, sisters of battle throw it all in the gene seed preperation WITH a free 200 pound voucher to anne summers..."


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

"Necron scarabs, they love the job you hate."


----------



## Fluff'Ead (Aug 22, 2007)

SPAAAAAAAAM


> +++ Oi! Yooz Jus Won A Prize By Lookin At Dis Text, Yoo 'Umie Git!! +++
> 'Eres A Linky For Yer Bucket Of Teef, Yoo Grot ----> LINKY
> 
> +++ If Da Linkys Not Workin', Yoo Better Call Da Custuma Service Boyz +++
> To Call 'Em Just Yell WAAAGH!!!!​





> Your will is weak and so is your soul WARNING - A VIRUS HAS BEEN DETECTED You hate your life and everyone is against you
> We are your only friendsInstall HYDRA ANTI SPY in order to prevent further damage on your PC There is no hope for you
> 
> Millions of unwitting pawns happy customers agree:
> ...


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

join the emporors children ,drugs and leather supplied, no deviants to twisted. nipple clamps to the false emporor


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Are you old and on the verge of retirement or scared of death, then contact the Papa Nugles life insurance now, when eternity is guranteed. in the result of diseases, poxes, mutations e.t.c no refunds are given


----------



## Deceiver (Sep 19, 2007)

ok. I think I get the gist of what the thread starter was looking for.

Energizer Necrons- they keep on getting back up,getting back up,getting back up.....

????????


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

Orks: For all ya gits that failed gramma class!


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Deceiver said:


> ok. I think I get the gist of what the thread starter was looking for.
> 
> Energizer Necrons- they keep on getting back up,getting back up,getting back up.....
> 
> ????????


another great one :laugh:


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

Join the Greater Good, if you don't, you'll be on your way to a membership with the Tomb Kings.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you like to look good in black?
Do you like to shoot people in the back?
Then the commissariats for you


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Basilisk crewmember: for all you tyranid haters out there.:wink:


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

-do you like to shower your enemy with lascannon fire? then join the iron hands, the'll add you in to their ongoing list of dreadnaughts!!!

do you like flaying ppls skin?
do you like annoying ppl with tiny bugs?
do you like wearing flayed skin on yourself?
do you like shooting things and watching them blow up?
do you speak like and old 56k modem?
then the necrons are your friends.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

space marine: GW fan boys
Imperial guard: pointless and weak
Necron: the gay robot rmy
Chaos: combat lunitics
Tyranids: nasty cockroaches
Eldar:Weedy elves
dark eldar: to old knowone wants them including GW
Inquisition: Police of the 40k universe
Orks: big mean green fighting machines
Tau: high-tech blue people


 Basically choose the army that you want to do not the army you are told to do.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Necrons...

BANG..... And the necrons gone..

IG- Loves the jobs the marines hate

Khorne-not your average geek


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Its da leaaann meeaaann greeen fat grilling machine ork army-

sorry lord sink sort of used your idea for that one.


----------



## Nightbringer416 (Feb 16, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> Necron: the gay robot rmy


don't agree with "gay"
1- they dont have feelings or emotions hence they cant love
2- the're not pansies
3- i would agree with robot zombies from space though, which is pretty close to what they are.


----------



## MASTER OF THE GODWING (Mar 10, 2011)

Sure We Suck At Close Combat.......it's Just Too Bad You'll Never Get There.
JOIN THE GREATER GOOD TODAY


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

MASTER OF THE GODWING said:


> Sure We Suck At Close Combat.......it's Just Too Bad You'll Never Get There.
> JOIN THE GREATER GOOD TODAY


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

That's one heck of a threadomancy. Still i missed this the first time around. 

Orks: Because sometimes there's nothing better then grabbing a bunch of nobs and waving your choppa's in the air.


----------



## Supersonic Banana (Jul 23, 2010)

orks-where being called a nob is a compliment


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Chaos:

Kill! Maim! Burn!
With focus and positive thinking you really can achieve anything

When life gives you lemons, BLOOD FOR THE BLOOD GOD!!!!


----------



## C'Tan Chimera (Aug 16, 2008)

Undead topic- aw hell, why not?

*"I AM TAU 
SON OF BITCH SPACE MARINE 
IMPERIUM IS PIG 
DO YOU WANT HERESY? 
DO YOU WANT BLASPHEMY? 
TERRAN IS PIG DISGUSTING 
EMPEROR OF MAN IS MURDERER 
FUCKING TERRA PRIME"
*

Maybe not exactly the usual Tau approach to propaganda, but hey, it's my army I'll do what I want.


----------



## Nvvyn (May 18, 2011)

Hey girls, like vampries? Like the Twilight Series? Then Blood Angels are for you! *no ****


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Wow, you "no ****'d". I haven't heard that since working with junior high schoolers.


Do you like to travel the universe at a leisurely pace?
Do you enjoy meeting fascinating new life forms, and consuming them?
Does the biomass of a virgin planet make your mandibles quiver with anticipation?

If so then you may be a Tyranid!


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Join the SPEHZ MUHREENZZ where your nuts are chopped off so you can pwn those n00bs like the Matt Ward you are!!!11!!1 Or just you know.... get taken the piss out of by every GW employee for playing a ****** army that don't wear power armour.....


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Are you female?

Would you like to be a SM but are annoyed you apparently can't?

Fret not! Meet a chapter that does recruit females. Called the Fighting Tigers of Veda we are all about equal oppotunities!

If you like jungles, kicking ass, tigers or have a plain old fetish for stripes then the Fighting Tigers of Veda are the chapter for you!

If you wish to sign up go to your local chapter keep!

(Only found on planet Veda. Please note our gates are guarded by giant tigers that WILL rip your face off. All applicants join under their own risks and the chapter are not responsible for any injuries up to and including death)


----------



## DeathToTheEmp (Jul 19, 2011)

Does your mom wear combat boots? Do u like drugs? Do u want to summon flying pink haired things with one boob? Join the emperors children and experience the past osbourne style of life.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Orks: Because sometimes there's nothing better then grabbing a bunch of nobs and waving your choppa's in the air.[/QUOTE]

Genius

Eldar : We once rules the stars, our own debauchery created the Chaos God Slaanesh, others colonised our paradise retreats......Hangover 3 in cinema's now!


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

"Did you wake up and not know who you are or where your from? Congratulations, for you are a Grey Knight and get to purge the galaxy of the Daemon threat."


----------

